
Air pollution causes ‘huge’ reduction in intelligence, study reveals - hudon
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/aug/27/air-pollution-causes-huge-reduction-in-intelligence-study-reveals
======
edejong
If this study is corroborated by other studies, we should change our
investment strategy of high-tech companies based on the location of the
personnel and firms.

------
amai
What about smoking then?

